# 29826 add-on



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 1, 2012)

Usually modifiers not needed for add-on codes....

Example:

23412 Open RTC repair
29822 Labral Debride
29826 Sub decompression, add-on
_*service/procedure, and must never be reported as a stand-alone code. Use 29826 in conjunction with 29806-29825, 29827, or 29828.*_ 

but still a bundle per CCI....so -59 modifier still needed?

Thanks


----------



## primrose1 (Feb 1, 2012)

From an article, in part, from the AAOS:

"CPT code 29826 is an add-on code to CPT codes 29806-29825, 29827 and 29898.  Modifier 51 should not be used and 100% reimbursement should be expected.

29826 should not be reported with any other procedure other than those identified as appropriate parent codes.  It is not an add-on to code 23410 or 23412 and an unlisted code may not be reported to reflect this work.  Instead, append modifier 22 or report 29822 or 29823 as appropriate".

I was told not to report 29826 once the procedure goes from scope to an open procedure and to follow the guidelines above. 

Hope this helps!

Kris, COSC


----------



## talitha82 (Sep 11, 2013)

*29826 with Open Cuff Repair*

Yeah, I'm pretty sure you can't report 29826 with an open rotator cuff repair.


----------

